# Kingfisher seaplane



## sunny91 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

Another good vid, Sunny.... Odd, tho... I don't remember the Kingfisher
having a four-bladed prop ! See the attached.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool vid, but it's a Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk. 

TO


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 16, 2008)

one more King..

Sunny


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice catch there Charles. 

Thanks for vid's on both planes Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

The second one (with the Brit's) Sunny has put up before. I like the
music (The Andrews Sisters), too....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2008)

Now those are Kingfishers  

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2008)

Charles those Kingfishers are RAAF birds mate, 107 sqn to be exact, undertaking anti-sub/convoy patrols off the Australian coast.


----------

